# Franck Sonata in a-minor (which one do you prefer? cello, violin or flute)



## helenora

I'm listening to this sonata right now and it's probably one of my most favorite chamber music works. 
Now it's with Pierre Fournier and Naum Walter. Which one do you prefer and which interpretation?


----------



## Pugg

​
Sonatas for Violin & Piano

Chaussonoème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25

Debussy:Violin Sonata

*Franck, C:Violin Sonata in A major*

*Kyung-Wha Chung* & Radu-Lapu
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

This is a beautiful recording :tiphat:


----------



## Cosmos

Also one of my top favorite chamber works of all time! Though I think I prefer the version for cello, just because of the lower register and lower tone.

My favorite interpretation for the original violin version is of Kaja Danczowska and Krystian Zimerman


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This is the recording I've had for donkey's years. I should probably get round to a CD version one day, but this is still pretty good. I do prefer it in its original form for violin and piano.


----------



## Bayreuth

I only own the Dupre with Barenboim on EMI, 1968. Sadly, it is a work that, although very pleasant, doesn't appeal to me enough for me to be out there looking for some new interpretations. I'm fine with this one, I think it's a solid recording, but I have nothing to compare it to so... It costed me around 5 euros, so I would go for it


----------



## D Smith

Second the Chung Lupu recording. Perfect. The Midori/ McDonald is also excellent.


----------



## jegreenwood

I discovered Chung/Lupu only recently as part of the Decca Analogue box. One of the highlights.

I also have Perlman/Ashkenazy, which was among my earliest chamber music CDs. The pairing with the Brahms horn trio with Tuckwell is also nice.

Checking my database, I also have Heifetz/Rubinstein from the Rubinstein megabox, but I am still working my way through that.

I have three recordings with the cello, and as much as I love the sound of cello, this piece is better on the violin. (I don't think I have any recordings with the flute.)


----------



## helenora

Today it's with *Richter and Oistrakh*. Sounds like the best , one can hear all the voices of polyphony in this interpretation, very clear, it's mostly about piano though.....


----------



## PeterF

My preference is for violin and piano. The recorded versions that are my current favorites are:
Perlman & Argerich
Mintz & Bronfman
Stern & Zakin


----------



## majlis

I agree with you about King David. But you know, he recorded it two times more than with Richter; with Oborin and with Yampolski. I've it all, and I prefer Yampolski. It was an early one, and David was in his very prime.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The thematic material of the Franck Sonata transcends the instrumentation for me. I love it in all forms. Hence why I played it myself on flute too. At least one thing they will all have in common.... that to-die-for piano part.... <3


----------



## Ilarion

I am just mad about this version of the Franck Sonata:






Yes, there are some "over-ripe" notes by the soloist...


----------



## hpowders

Of course, I prefer the sonata for the instrument it was written for: the VIOLIN!!!

Composers know best. Stop the darn tampering already!!


----------



## SuperTonic

hpowders said:


> Of course, I prefer the sonata for the instrument it was written for: the VIOLIN!!!
> 
> Composers know best. Stop the darn tampering already!!


Franck approved of the cello transcription of the work. There is some speculation that the work was originally conceived as a cello sonata, but Franck changed it when he received a commission from Eugene Ysaye for a violin sonata.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violin_Sonata_(Franck)


----------



## hpowders

SuperTonic said:


> Franck approved of the cello transcription of the work. There is some speculation that the work was originally conceived as a cello sonata, but Franck changed it when he received a commission from Eugene Ysaye for a violin sonata.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Violin_Sonata_(Franck)


To my ears, it still sounds best as a violin sonata.


----------

